# Carboy Dolley



## Sudz (Sep 4, 2012)

Someone was looking for a mechanism to move around full carboys and buckets some time back. I too was having trouble with this task since my back simply wasn't up to it. So I modified a small Harbor Freight dolly with a small hand boat winch from HB to develop a tool for this.

I've made an attempt to upload some pictures but I don't know what I'm doing so bare with me on this.

I also brew and I can tell you that having this thing has made brewing and wine making possible for me. I simply would not have been able to deal with the weight of moving carboys without this beast. I can, by myself, now move and park a full carboy just about anywhere.

Hopefully this can provide you with some ideas...

Cheers, Sudz


----------



## joea132 (Sep 4, 2012)

How do you use the winch hook? You have a carboy handle that it attaches to?


----------



## JohnT (Sep 4, 2012)

I too have back problems. I use pumps so that I only have to lify empty containers.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 4, 2012)

JohnT said:


> I too have back problems. I use pumps so that I only have to lify empty containers.



That's what i do as well - I have enough length of hose that i can vacuum rack from anywhere to anywhere in my wine area..


----------



## olusteebus (Sep 4, 2012)

Sudz, it was me that was inquiring about that. That what you built looks excellent for those purposes. If I had a flat floor winery I would build me one. Mine is under my house in a dirt floor cellar. The man I bought most of my equipment had to quit making wine because of his heart. He had a pacemaker. I was really interested for him although I would not want to give up the equipment I bought. 

I have since started using a pump but even then, your piece would be useful.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 4, 2012)

I use a lot of the 4 wheel furniture dollies from Harbor Frieght. About 10 dollars each on sale. I lay 2 1x12's on them about 4' long and I can easily roll three 6 gallon carboys around on them. If you're looking for rolling and lifting they sell a neat cart with a hydrolic lift table, but it's expensive. The vacuum pump is best for this.


----------



## Sudz (Sep 5, 2012)

joea132 said:


> How do you use the winch hook? You have a carboy handle that it attaches to?


 
I have attached metal ring handles around the necks of each of my carboys and use the existing handles on my buckets. I've been using this thing a couple of years without incident.


----------



## Sudz (Sep 5, 2012)

I also considered using vacuum to move things around but in my situation my process is spread around several rooms unfortunately. I still vacuum rack where I can but the lifting remains a problem, hence the dolly.

That's the beauty of this hobby.... there's so many ways to skin the cat.


----------

